# 300 Gallon



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was considering doing a Frontosa tank when I finally get my 300 gal. With an all front tank would there be much action. My wife said whatever fish i get has to be somewhat interesting as the kids love the tanks. The front I have now is great but hides alot and swims slow but im sure that is due to the other inhabitants. Would it be an exciting tank?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

not much action. frontosa are just not that type. once the males of the herd have established bull positions, there is not much more to see, than the odd face>face confrontation, some wide mouthed pellet vacuuming, and the odd (usually same) holding female....i'm kidding. 8) but i once shot about 60 seconds of camera time, to show my 270gal. moba colony to my mother, and when i replayed it, she asked if "any fish moves more than an inch" throughout the entire clip.:lol: 
don't get me wrong about gibberosa. i love them. but 'action' and 'exciting' are just not the right words to describe them. how about...'majestic presence' and serene composure'. HTH.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree completlhy. If you want action i suggest a hap and peacock tank. Big colorful fish, shimmy and shaking during spawning. Males are vibrant color . You can do an all male tank or have a variety of species with male and females (just research and attempt to get fish that have females that look different.) Examples : venustus, red empress, blue dolphine, red finned borleyi. Add in some purple/blue stuartgranti peacocks and some hot pink Albino strawberry peacocks and you will have a show stopper. I have those fish right now and i can tell you they are in constant motion and their colors are like candy for your eyes. Get alot of rocks and do a rockwork aquascape, they will love it and so will your kids and wife. A tank as large as yours you can have 1 male and 3-5 females of each species. That is what i started out with and am trading them for a 7 foot tank, i feel bad to see them go all ready and i know my tanks are gonna look boring after they are gone. But a 7 foot tank is a 7 foot tank LOL.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

If you really like Frontosas go with F1s or TRs fry and grow them up. Wild caught stock are usually more skittish and they hide a lot.

Malawi Hap and Peacock tank would definitely be more active and way more colourful.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here are a couple pics of my malawi haps and peacocks to give you an idea of what it would look like after they growout for 6 mo. I had to put them in with my fronts this week until they go to their new owner.


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

cichlidgirl1 said:


> I agree completlhy. If you want action i suggest a hap and peacock tank. Big colorful fish, shimmy and shaking during spawning. Males are vibrant color . You can do an all male tank or have a variety of species with male and females (just research and attempt to get fish that have females that look different.) Examples : venustus, red empress, blue dolphine, red finned borleyi. Add in some purple/blue stuartgranti peacocks and some hot pink Albino strawberry peacocks and you will have a show stopper. I have those fish right now and i can tell you they are in constant motion and their colors are like candy for your eyes. Get alot of rocks and do a rockwork aquascape, they will love it and so will your kids and wife. A tank as large as yours you can have 1 male and 3-5 females of each species. That is what i started out with and am trading them for a 7 foot tank, i feel bad to see them go all ready and i know my tanks are gonna look boring after they are gone. But a 7 foot tank is a 7 foot tank LOL.


Can you give me the scientific names for:
Red Empress
Venustus
Blue Dolphin
Red finned borleyi
purple/blue stuartgranti peacock
hot pink Albino strawberry peacocks

So i can look up their profiles to show wife some pics...THanks


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

My Bismark Gibberosa are swimming back and forth all the time. They don't hide, except for one smaller male. They are very social, out swimming, moving around, and are breeding too. They are very nice to watch. I would not say all Frotosa are boring. I guess it can be what type you have.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sure.
Haps
venustus: nimbochromis venustus
red empress; Protomelas taeniolatus (Red)
Blue dolphin: Cytocara Moori 
Red finned borleyi: Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango)

Peacocks
Stuartgranti: Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chiloelo) several variety to choose from, red shoulder haebinchi all are similar looking and fairly common.

Albino strawberry peacock : LFS hybrid fish,no scientific name. Looks most like Aulonocara baenschi (Albino) or Albino auloncara


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bearfan said:


> My Bismark Gibberosa are swimming back and forth all the time. They don't hide, except for one smaller male. They are very social, out swimming, moving around, and are breeding too. They are very nice to watch. I would not say all Frotosa are boring. I guess it can be what type you have.


That can be true. My mpimbwe seem more active than the burundi. None are shy but they are not nearly as active as my haps and peaocks that seem more like a blur of color (constant motion)


----------



## bpseoe (Mar 28, 2011)

i would load it up with tropheus. those guys are always active and full of personality. there is also a very wide variety to choose from.


----------

